# Finally Posting Some Of My Mods



## thefulminator

Have been meaning to post some of my mods for a while but haven't been able to get around to it. I finally made the time for it today and here they are.

Inside:

Bunk ladder
I needed a ladder stout enough for my oldest son. He is 5'-4" now but is still not quite tall enough to climb up in the bunk. The material is poplar and it locks to the upper bunk rail with two half turn latches so it won't come off when in use.


















Magazine racks
We love the 21RS but the one thing it needs more of is storage space. Added five magazine racks which are good for more than just magazines.


















TV
After the stock Legend TV/DVD player died, I purchased a Dynex (Best Buy house brand) to replace it. Can't complain about it so far. Bigger picture and a low price.










Bunk support
I posted this one last week but thought I would throw it in the mix. It's made of 1" x 3" clear vertical grain fir. I just swing the upper pad into position and turn the lock at the bottom a quarter turn. It's very solid when installed.


----------



## thefulminator

Outside:

Tongue floor
This was one of my first mods and has been one of the best. I had problems with the front tank cover trying to blow off when on the highway. Many times when we would stop we would find one or two of the rubber latches had either come loose or had broken. I finally figured that the air moving under the trailer was trying to lift the cover off. My solution was to buy a 4' x 4' piece of fluted plastic sheet that is used for greenhouses. It's fairly stiff and UV resistant. I mounted in on the inside of the tongue and tied it down with UV resistant zip ties.


















Outside sink trivet
The outside kitchen is nice but really, who ever uses the outside sink? My wife wanted a place to sit down hot pots on. My solution was a 12" x 12" tile with wood blocks glued to the back that fit snuggly into the outside sink. If we need to put something hot on the picnic table it is an instant trivet.


































Water heater heat deflector
When the water heater is on, all the exhaust rises straight into the window above our sofa. Since I like to keep the windows cracked I had to change the path that heat takes. This is made from a couple bent up galvanized shingles and pop rivets. It may not be pretty but it does exactly what I need it to do.


















Hose hanger
I absolutely hate it when the fresh water hose get dirty. Found an "adjustable" rubber strap that makes a great hanger for it. The strap has holes every few inches for relocating the hooks where you want them. I just make one loop around the post to mount the hanger and another loop to hang the hose.










Quicky chocks
I wanted a pair of chock that were sturdy but could be thrown down in an instant. I don't like the little plastic ones you find at most rv stores so I built my own. They fit between the tires with about ½" to spare. The best part is that they can't flip up out of the way if a tire rolls onto them.


----------



## thefulminator

Stabilizer pads
2" x 12" x 12" blocks with rope handles so they are easy to grab. Even easier for my eldest son.










Storage compartment organizer
The 21RS is short on storage inside and out so I have to make the most of what there is. I lined the floor in inner wall with OSB. Then I found a pair of plastic storage drawers that I could fit inside (just barely fit through the door) and strapped them to the OSB so they won't go anywhere. I added a shelf for the linx levelers. The totes fill the rest of the space.


























Combi-cams
I was appalled when I found out that all storage door keys are the same. Found these on-line only to discover that the company that makes them is less than three miles from my house.










Outdoor speakers
The Jensen speakers that came with the trailer died the second year we owned it. The replacements are Boss MR50W 5.25-Inch 2-Way Marine Speakers from Amazon. They required a hole about ¼" larger diameter than the originals. I enlarged the holes in the exterior skin with a sanding drum on a cordless Dremel tool. They even use the same hole pattern for mounting. The sound is much better than the originals.










Beaver spare tire cover
Can't go anywhere without this.










Beaver lights
They are 110v. If we were dry camping I wouldn't want to use the battery power for tacky lights. Still need to have them hanging all the time because everyone can't see the spare tire cover when we are in a back in site.


----------



## jasonrebecca

I just might have to take a closer look to your front storage solution, the slide support and the outside sink trivet!

And thanks for the plastic idea for under the propane tanks! It has worked well for me as well.

Contacted Combi-Cam and will be taking one of my keyed locks to the factory to get matching combi-cams all around!


----------



## ORvagabond

Good mods, especially like the magazine rack idea!


----------



## Traveling Tek

all very nice. I love seeing others innovations. Give me ideas for my own stuff.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice Job - always like to see new ideas!


----------



## KTMRacer

some great mod's there! Outside sink cover is a great Idea, we really don't use the sink as a sink, so it's on my list of mods


----------



## duggy

I showed my wife your sink trivet and she loved it. Here I thought we had all the mods done. Thanks for a great idea!


----------



## Dub

Stop posting these threads. Every time I see one it costs me more money! ;-)


----------



## swanny

sure is fun isn't it. looks great.

kevin


----------



## AK or Bust

Nice mod pics. Gave me some ideas. I liked the magazine rack idea but the wife shot that down. She likes to hide things from me ... I guess to keep things interesting







. Once things disappear into the cupboards and cranny's of the Outback my only hope of finding anything is to ask her.

Say, do you have a link to where I could gets some of those outer storage compartment door locks. It's something I've been thinking about since I heard that most of the keys are the same.

Thanks for posting your mods,


----------



## Traveling Tek

I use my sink for storage.  So I should totally do that mod.


----------



## thefulminator

There is a link for the combi-cams in the words above the picture. For anyone ordering them, mine took the 1-1/8" bolt length. Also the finger pulls on the stock key locks don't fit the combi-cams. You have to buy the ones that are made for them.


----------



## John3640

Nice mods. I love the sink trivet! Where do store it when traveling? Does it stay in the sink while folded up?


----------



## thefulminator

The faucet is in the way to leave it on the sink while traveling. I think my wife either puts it in the oven or in one of the cabinets.


----------



## BoaterDan

thefulminator said:


> The outside kitchen is nice but really, who ever uses the outside sink?


Use the sink all the time but I've used the stove I think 3 times in 5 years. To each his own.


----------



## thefulminator

BoaterDan said:


> The outside kitchen is nice but really, who ever uses the outside sink?


Use the sink all the time but I've used the stove I think 3 times in 5 years. To each his own.








[/quote]

That's interesting. We use our outdoor stove most of the time but never use the outdoor sink.


----------



## Eorb

Those are great mods, thanks for sharing. I am also challenged with the lack of space in the 21RS, but really love the unit. You have given me a lot of really good ideas. I am curious about the locking mechanism you used for the ladder. Any chance I can see a close up picture, so I can understand and of course shamelessly copy it? Thanks, Rob


----------



## thefulminator

I'll try to drop by the storage lot later today and get a couple pictures for you.


----------



## thefulminator

Here are the pics of the ladder latches. They aren't the best shots but not bad for standing on my head trying to use a cell phone camera.

The ladder clamps around the board at the edge of the bed platform. I built it so that all the weight is taken by the floor and the connection at the edge of the bed is only to keep it stable. I made it with a solid rung that sits on the floor to help distribute the load. A piece of indoor/outdoor carpet adhered to the bottom of that rung keeps it from scratching the floor.

















In this pic the latches are "closed" so the ladder won't come off.









The same position with the latches "open".









View from below the ladder looking up with latches "closed".









Again from below with latches "open".


----------



## Dub

Nice, that's my biggest complaint about the top bunk in the 310, the high one...the ladder is too short and the curved steps make it hard to climb.


----------



## Traveling Tek

Ladders, what are those? ;-) the 301bq doesn't have any. The kids just climb and the littlest one is on the bottom. 

On the outside kitchen. We hardly every use any of it. I store my grill supplies in the sink (extra hose, lighter, bottle adapter), and my grill utensils fit behind everything when it is folded up. So it's basically just another storage unit for me. If that stove was a grill instead of stove, then it would be used constantly.


----------



## Eorb

Thanks for the pictures of the latches for the ladder, now I get it. Guess I need to get to the woodworking. Rob


----------



## thefulminator

Just a quick update on a couple more mods done since I originally started this topic.

The most important mod of all.


















Fridge fan
Topic Link










Extend-a-shower.


















Outside fridge compartment fan.










Painted sun faded window trim with Krylon Fusion spray paint.










Equa-flex and wet bolt installation.










Vortex 90046 universal replacement fan in the bathroom.


----------



## pep_

The most important mod of all.


----------



## OB250RS12

Wow thanks for the mods. Love the ladder even a year later, people (like me) still find this stuff. I am going to attempt to make a similar ladder real solution to a real problem! Thanks.


----------



## Ou224

What do you have on the top and bottom of bunk support. Looks like a black layer on the top. Rubber?


----------



## outbacker8

Great ideas, I'm gonna try a few of them. Thanks for posting


----------



## sonomaguy

thefulminator said:


> Have been meaning to post some of my mods for a while but haven't been able to get around to it. I finally made the time for it today and here they are.
> 
> Inside:
> 
> Magazine racks
> We love the 21RS but the one thing it needs more of is storage space. Added five magazine racks which are good for more than just magazines.


I love the magazine racks. How did you tell where to screw them to the wall?


----------



## MacTeam

I love the magazine racks. How did you tell where to screw them to the wall?

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I made the same things out of solid cherry.

http://99.224.70.168/RVmods/magazine_rack.htm

I just used plastic screw anchors (the new style ones with the very coarse outside thread made for drywall installation) and then qty 4 - #8 x 1 1/4" flat head wood screws to screw them to the wall. Really a useful mod!

Bruce


----------



## thefulminator

Sorry haven't been around for a couple days.

The top of the slide out support has a piece of 3/16" thick rubber. The bottom has a piece of black indoor/outdoor carpet so it doesn't scratch the floor.

The ladder has the same carpet on the bottom.

The magazine racks are installed with skinny plastic hollow wall anchors. I think they came with the racks. Gave me the shakes having to drill holes in the walls.


----------



## rdvholtwood

Nice job on all your mods!


----------



## Ou224

I made the same bunk support. Works perfectly. Thank you for the idea.

I put a layer of the rubbery shelf liner on the top. And set the whole support on top of a rubber backed carpet. Does not move.


----------



## desrt

Any chance of sharing where you got the combi-locks? Love the mods! Thanks.


----------



## thefulminator

FJM which just happens to be about three miles from my house. I had to use the 1-1/8" cylinder length. Also, the finger pulls on my outback didn't fit the combi-cams so I had to buy the ones made for them.

FJM


----------



## spidey

I did the trivit mod and it was used constantly. That was a good idea.

I was going to do the front storage mod, but as it sits thats where all my blocks, wheel chocks, dry kindling/paper, etc go. Since its full up as it is, was no reason to do it


----------



## thefulminator

I have to agree on the trivet. It's one of the most handy mods I've done. Considering how many topics have been on needing a new outdoor sink due to melting it, the trivet is cheap and easy insurance.


----------



## LarLyn

We have a 2010 21RS and find this thread very interesting. Would like to pursue some of these modifications. 
Where did all the pictures go?


----------



## thefulminator

Try this. Sold the 21RS in 2013 but still have the pictures.

My mods album


----------

